# Computer Has To Be Unplugged on Shutdown/Reboot

## discostu

When I shutdown or reboot my computer, it goes through a normal shutdown. Then the screen says "Power Down." Then it just hangs. Pressing the button to turn off my computer does absolutely nothing! I have to unplug it, then plug it back in.

This used to just happen when I rebooted. The "HP" logo would come on when booting back up and it would hang there. Now it seems to happen with shutdown too.

 :Sad: 

----------

## li1_getoo

if u use shutdown -h now should bring the puter to power down and all u have to do is push the button to shut it off , but if u run etc-update and dont know what u doing u could mess it up , i am still to learn etc-update

----------

## discostu

You seem to have misinterpreted my problem.

No matter how I shutdown/reboot (i.e., use "shutdown -h", use "reboot", or shutdown from KDE), pushing the button does not turn off the computer. I have to pull the plug.

I have not done anything with etc-update because I don't know what I am doing with it.

I have been having a problem with things being randomly killed and I posted something about that (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=139811#139811). When shuting down I noticed a message about rc being Killed. I don't know that this has anything to do with it, but I thought I'd mention it.[/url]

----------

## henke

There are two standards for power managment: ACPI and apm. IIRC you can't have both of these compiled into your kernel at once. You have to pick the correct one otherwise you get problems.

Are you still having problems with things being randomly killed? If so I think you have to fix that first

**Edit I was wrong about having both apm and ACPI in the same kernel. It is supported according to 

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/pm.txt

the above document might give you some ideas...

----------

## Craigo

Daft thing to ask but I'm sure you configured your BIOS to shut down at power off/reset?

-/Craigo/-

----------

## discostu

 *Craigo wrote:*   

> Daft thing to ask but I'm sure you configured your BIOS to shut down at power off/reset?

 

I haven't done anything in my BIOS that I'm aware of since this started happening.

It's not that I care if my computer shuts down without me having to press the button on my computer, but the problem is that when I press that button the computer will not turn off. I have to cut the power by unplugging the computer.

I have always had trouble with the reboot since I formatted my harddrive and installed gentoo last summer. What happens is that my computer shuts down, then starts back up with the "HP" logo and freezes there. I turn it off by unplugging it b/c the button does not work. When I start back up a phoenix BIOS configuration comes up (which does not normally on boot up). I posted something on this before https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=22353&highlight=.

-stett

----------

## discostu

When booting up I get much more text output than I used to it seems. Looking at it more closely, I see a bunch of messages similar to this

```
rm: cannot remove: Read-only file system

/sbin/runscript.sh: Read-only file system

```

On shut down I see this message:

```
/sbin/rc: line 24: 3588 Killed    sleep 5

```

I really don't know if any of this is of importance, but it seemed unusual to me.

----------

## Craigo

I presume you are running Gentoo 1.4 rc1 at the moment?

And what kernel are you compiling?

I'm using 2.4.19-gentoo-r9 at the moment and in 'General Setup' I've selected:

```

<*>   Advanced Power Management BIOS support

[ ]     Ignore USER SUSPEND

[ ]     Enable PM at boot time

[ ]     Make CPU Idle calls when idle

[ ]     Enable console blanking using APM

[*]     RTC stores time in GMT

[ ]     Allow interrupts during APM BIOS calls

[*]     Use real mode APM BIOS call to power off

```

That does the job for me.

As for the rc problem, probably related how you set the filesystem? What's your fstab lines are?

-/Craigo/-

----------

## joycea

Might be a rather stupid question, but have you tried holding the power button for a few seconds?  Some computers will only perform a hard shutdown if the power button has been held for some amount of time.

Other than that, getting APM and/or ACPI into your kernel should make life much easier.

----------

## discostu

 *Craigo wrote:*   

> I presume you are running Gentoo 1.4 rc1 at the moment?

 

No, I still have 1.1a

 *Craigo wrote:*   

> And what kernel are you compiling?

 

2.4.19-gentoo-r9

Mine looks like this:

```

<*>   Advanced Power Management BIOS support

[ ]     Ignore USER SUSPEND

[ *]     Enable PM at boot time

[ *]     Make CPU Idle calls when idle

[ ]     Enable console blanking using APM

[*]     RTC stores time in GMT

[ ]     Allow interrupts during APM BIOS calls

[]     Use real mode APM BIOS call to power off

```

 *Craigo wrote:*   

> As for the rc problem, probably related how you set the filesystem? What's your fstab lines are?

 

```
/dev/hda1   /boot   ext2    noauto,noatime    1 2

/dev/hda5   /   ext3    noatime     0 0

/dev/hda6   /usr/local  ext3    noatime     0 0

/dev/hda7   /home   ext3    noatime     0 0

/dev/hda8   none    swap    sw      0 0

/dev/sda1   /mnt/usb  msdos   noauto,user   0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0  /mnt/cdrom  iso9660   noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1  /mnt/dvd  iso9660   noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/fd0    /mnt/floppy msdos   noauto,user   0 0
```

----------

